# Baby Kribs !



## ptrnyc (May 28, 2012)

My kribs have babies ! Only 2 days after adding a male...

Problem is, this brood is fairly large - I estimate, close to 100. I read they should be kept with the parents for the first 3 months, but is it possible to have that many fishes in a 55g ? I have the kribs pair + the babies, and 10 odessa barbs (5 adults + 5 young) in this (heavily planted) tank.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

Heavily planted will work to your advantage. I have two kribs and 100+ babies along with 3 dither in a 29 and with the right amount of water changes the nitrates don't jump too high. Just keep a reading on it and remember your herd of babies will thin out - there's nothing you can do to prevent it. If you start having issues you can separate the fry from the adults way prior to 3 months. Remember if the adults go to spawn again they will kill the fry to protect the upcoming batch, so you'll need a grow out sooner or later. They can go to re-spawn in as quickly as 1 month


----------



## ptrnyc (May 28, 2012)

Thanks... do you think a planted 15g be enough for a grow-out tank ?


----------

